# Results and damn it I'm lost



## dallzy (Jun 13, 2015)

my doc and endo said yeah you have a nodule and yeah you feel horrible, but its in your head. You are fine. ill have surgery to remove the nodule as its pretty big and bothering me. But i feel horrible and i am not fine.

Can anyone tell me what the heck i am looking at t3 uptake low and TA High

TSH 1.26 Reference 0.450 - 4.50

Thyroxine T4 8.9 4.5-12

T3 Uptake 23 * LOW *

Free thyroxine index 2.0

Thyroglubulin Antibody 1.1 * HIGH *

what the heck does this all mean?

Thanks for the advice :tongue0015:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome! Well..................it's a good thing you are having the surgery as evidenced by the presence of the Thyroglobulin Ab. I will furnish info re that.

However, yes you feel bad. Maybe the doctor feels good but I am sure you don't. Geez!

When is the surgery scheduled?


----------



## dallzy (Jun 13, 2015)

thanks for the links!

surgery won't be for another few months UGH....and with the FNA (6 samples taken) there was no sign of malignancy ...but again who knows when they actually remove it and send it to pathology.

its been so frustrating when you feel so crappy. Endo says oh its in your head...and tests are "guidelines"

and i am fine...GP saw results and said...."maybe you have Hashi" ....and left it at that and said run off now.

i talked to my original endo and said hey prescribe me some cytomel or armor i am feeling horrible and she said..and i quote* " i do not treat with medications, this clears up on its own, lets monitor for a few YEARS" .* That stupid statement prompted me to go to another doc...who has a month long waiting list.

frustrated  just want to feel normal.

thanks for listening


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Monitor for a few years? Ugh.


----------



## dallzy (Jun 13, 2015)

i know...insane.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Be sure post TT to insist they run FT-4 and FT-3 which will help you become properly replaced on thyroid hormone.


----------



## dallzy (Jun 13, 2015)

they are not removing my thyroid. Just the nodule


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They can't remove just the nodule. Are you having a partial thyroidectomy? Where they remove a lobe of you thyroid?

Thyroglobulin is used as a tumor marker. I agree with Lovlkn and would get a total thyroidectomy.


----------



## dallzy (Jun 13, 2015)

the endo said only nodule maybe i misunderstood. in any case am on Armour hopefully this CRAP feeling starts going away...surgery isn't even scheduled yet. Can i just tell them to remove the whole thing?

from my ultrasound:

Findings: The right lobe measures 4 x 1.1 x 1.4 cm. The left lobe measures 6.3 x 2.3 x 2.4 cm. There is a solid nodule in the midportion of the right lobe measuring 7 x 5 x 6 mm. At the lower border of the right lobe is a hypoechoic lesion measuring 6 x 5 x 6 mm, which appears separate from the lower pole. The left lobe is nearly completely replaced by a solid nodule measuring 4.7 x 2.2 x 2.4 cm. No enlarged cervical lymph nodes are present.

Impression:

Impression: Solid nodule replacing most of the left thyroid lobe. Centimeter right thyroid nodule. 6 x 5 x 6 cm hypoechoic nodule below the right lobe, possibly representing parathyroid nodule or lymph node.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would really, really advise that you ask them to remove everything.


----------



## dallzy (Jun 13, 2015)

agreed ill *demand* the whole thing be removed, any other pro suggestions?

thank you ALL for this support and amazing info, its funny how we as patients end up being smarter than the docs! Love my "medical team" here! arty0006:

started on the Armour today..dont feel any different other than annoyed i woke up at 6am to take the pill and go back to sleep.  30 in the am 30 in the afternoon. I guess it takes a few weeks to ramp up in your body.

any feedback on taking the Armour? do's and Donts?

I'm saying bye bye to gluten and dairy..which will be tough cause i love me some cheese.


----------

